
How much will the meltdown patches cost the industry in electricity? - ashtonian
based on the performance penalties
======
534b44a
Even though CPUs have been made more power efficient the last decade, I've
read that there'll be a performance reduction of 30-50% on the intel ones.

~~~
ashtonian
I thought it was more like 20-30% for specific applications, mostly database
stuff.

